# Gravel Or Sand?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

this is about me third week of keeping my first piranha tank and was wondering if there are any major differences between having sand or gravel. I have four 1.5 inch red bellies in a 35 gallon tank with sand, and will be upgrading to around a 75 gallon in 3 or 4 months. I just wanted to know if there is a difference because i might put in gravel in my new tank. thanks!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Ive always had sand in my tanks! Looks real gd!! Bit harder to clean as u suck a bit of sand as u do it!! Im torn between doing sand or black fine 2-3mm gravel in my new tank!! Think il go with the black as this will make the Ps darker, showing the red??!! Thats my theory anyway!! Hope it works, gd luck with whatever you decide!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I always go for sand as gravel gets full of poop and takes ages to clean. You can see it with sand as it sits on top. If you add gravel with sand, the gravel will end up on the top giving it a pebbly beech effect. Driftwood also looks great with it. And buy playsand as its pre-washed, but still needs washing again before you add it.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Its all preference really. Depends what look your going for. Some people like the fact that debris sits ontop of the sand and find it easier to clean. Overtime sand can get sucked up by your filter and damage your impeller if you dont do filter maintnence regularily. I perfer a finer gravel like flourite since it gives you more options for plamts. To each his own though.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

so when talking about plants, is either one better for planting? or does it depend on the type of plants?


----------



## JJman9 (Sep 1, 2011)

I always have prefered the sand with large stones mixed it with some driftwood and maybe a couple live plants like amazon swords but just my opinion


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

I read somewhere that the sand provides no nutrition for plants, but neither does gravel. But gravel allows liquid ferts to reach the roots better. My sand feels hard after a few days, like really settled in. Maybe harder for roots? But ill let someone who knows betterthan i make a informed opinion.

Sand makes it real easy to clean waste and chucks of food. Ive also heard pool filter sand is better than play sand. Idk, ive only used the playsand and gravel


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Sand is great, I've used it in all my tanks. Take a trip to a pool store and buy pool filter sand, its finer and looks better than play sand. Yes, you can plant in it as well my tank below is planted in sand, keep the plants fed and tank in general set up right and they will flourish....rooting was/is no issue either.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive never used sand but I've thought about it. I like the looks of it


----------

